# Bestes Virenprogramm!?



## R3C0N (26. April 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich suche das beste Virenprogramm für meinen PC.
Es ist ein Gamer PC, daher sollte das Programm nicht so stark bremsen, trotzdem sollte es sicher sein.
Es muss auf Win764bit laufen. Habe bisher Free Antivir genutzt, doch vielleicht gibt´s bessere?! 

Es muss natürlich kostenlos sein! 
Brauche euren Rat!

MfG


----------



## Joel-92 (26. April 2011)

Wenns kostenlos sein soll AVG oder AntiVir. 
Wenns was kosten darf G-Data.


----------



## qwerkop23 (26. April 2011)

bestes gibt es nicht (bestes in erkennung? bestes bei low belastung?)

ja, es gibt bessere free versionen, zb avast free. gute erkennungsrate und schont ressourcen. bei tests immer vorne mit dabei.


----------



## iRaptor (26. April 2011)

Nod 32. Ist auch nicht schlecht. ESET NOD32 Antivirus Home Edition - ESET Antivirus Software


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. April 2011)

Also wenn würde ich dir das G-Data empfehlen  Hat nen super Rundumschutz


----------



## Per4mance (26. April 2011)

ich hab seit jahren antivir und hatte noch keine probleme mit viren oder dem programm selber


----------



## R3C0N (26. April 2011)

Ist es sinnvoll Avast + Antivir laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2011)

Ein Programm reicht, ich würde wenn es aus dem Bezahlbereich kommen darf zu dem Bitdefender greifen. Ansonsten würde aber auch das MS Tool reichen oder Avast


----------



## Rayman (26. April 2011)

Ich empfehle kaspersky ist das beste meiner Meinung nach
Benutze es seid jahren und bin voll zufrieden damit


----------



## R3C0N (26. April 2011)

Also entweder Avast oder Free Antivirus? Was ist nun besser für mich? Also Sicherheit steht an erste Stelle, sollte dennoch nicht bremsen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2011)

Das Microsoft Security Essentials würde da auch völlig reichen und rein vom Gefühl finde ich nicht das es ausbremst


----------



## qwerkop23 (26. April 2011)

probier einfach mal avast free ein paar tage dann kannst du dir schon eine meinung bilden und bei nicht gefallen schmeißt du es einfach wieder runter (so hab ichs gemacht und nutze es jetzt schon eine ganze weile). 

2 av können sich in die quere kommen und stören, dh nich 2 laufen lassen.


----------



## Cyprix (26. April 2011)

Wie siehts denn eig aus mit Norten?

Also das hab ich jetze schon ein paar Wochen und dank der neuen Verbesserungen der 2011 Version ist auch die Ressourcenverschwendung gesunken . Also ich kann Das nur Empfehlen. 

Grüße Cy


----------



## Joel-92 (27. April 2011)

R3C0N schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll Avast + Antivir laufen zu lassen?


 
Nein das bremst das System sehr, und die Virenscanner können sich angeblich gegenseitig stören, sogar so sehr, dass der PC nichtmehr startet. Kann man oft im kleingedruckten lesen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2011)

Norton ist eigendlich immer noch sehr Besitz ergreifend, ich würde es daher nur auf einem Office PC nutzen wo man nicht so oft Änderungen an der Software vornimmt.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (27. April 2011)

Rayman schrieb:


> Ich empfehle kaspersky ist das beste meiner Meinung nach



für kaspersky sollte der pc aber nicht uralt sein. bei meinem alten pc (pentium D) war dieses programm alles
andere als ressourcenschonend. bei mir hat dieses programm im hintergrund immer rumgewerkelt, da war nebenzu CS spielen fast nicht mehr möglich.
habs dann zum spielen oft abschalten müssen.

vllt. hatte nur ich das problem...vllt. ist kaspersky aber auch einfach etwas aufwändiger

lg

ps: 100% sicher ist aber kein programm auf der welt, mir reicht deswegen die freeware völlig aus-hatte bis jetzt noch nie einen virus


----------



## Lan_Party (27. April 2011)

Also Kaspersky ist sehr RAM-lastig da können 4gb bei einem komplett scan schnell mal voll werde dennoch ist es ein echt gutes Antivir Programm. Avast free hatte ich auch echt super kann ich nur empfehlen auf win7 gibt es sogar ein widget dazu.


----------



## Rayman (27. April 2011)

aley123 schrieb:


> für kaspersky sollte der pc aber nicht uralt sein. bei meinem alten pc (pentium D) war dieses programm alles
> andere als ressourcenschonend. bei mir hat dieses programm im hintergrund immer rumgewerkelt, da war nebenzu CS spielen fast nicht mehr möglich.
> habs dann zum spielen oft abschalten müssen.
> 
> ...


 
da muss ich dir recht geben wenn es an updates zichen ist oder am scannen ist es nicht gerade ressourcenschonend 

merke ich besonders auf der arbeit wo ich einen p4 mit 3,06ghz und ht mit 1gb ram habe wenn er morgens die updates zieht ist damit nicht zu arbeiten aber sonst fällt es kaum ins gewicht nur downloads sind zum schluss etwas langsam da er die dateien halt scannt

ansonsten aber von der sichher heit echt top  

und es gibt auch einen trick wie man es kostenlos bekommt einfach die testversion aktivieren (ist genau wie die normale gekaufte blosdas man halt ne meldung bekommt das es nur eine testversion ist) und wenn die abgelaufen ist einfach neuinstallieren hat bei nem freund geklappt 
ich bin noch in den ersten 30 tagen drin also kann ich es noch nicht bestätigen


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2011)

Avira hatte ich fast ein Jahr. Bis mir das Update von version 8 auf 9 das Windows zerschossen hat. -.-

Seit dem hab ich GData Internet Security 2012. Bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. April 2011)

Also ich nutze die Microsoft Security Essentials, PC Tools Threatfire als Verstärkung und eben die Windows Firewall.

Zusätzlich sitze ich noch hinter einem Linux-basierten Router mit integrierter Firewall.

Keine Probleme, absolut nicht.

MfG


----------

